# Anti-Dep. for IBS + Constipation ?



## Daisy Pepita (May 3, 2004)

Anybody with IBS C who has found an anti - depressant that doesn't aggravate C? (apart from Prozac which made me very sleepy)I'm going to see my doc. on Monday and ask about getting medication.Any info. from you would be helpful - in the past,anti-depressants have either made my C. worse or made me very tired,both of which made me more depressed.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Do you need it for IBS pain or for the antidepressant effect? I take elavil, 40-50mg/day for IBS pain. In that low of a dose C isn't really a BAD problem for me, BUT I do think it might contribute to it alittle. If you need to take the full dose for depression it might flare up your C. I think the newer SSRI's like zoloft and effexor might have a side effect of D actually. I was IBS D for many years when I was younger and the fear of it returning keeps me off of any medications that have any possibility of causing D.


----------



## Daisy Pepita (May 3, 2004)

I need it for the anti - dep. effect.I know Zoloft is OK for C. however,I have tried it in the past and,when I got a really bad depression the Zoloft seemed to have no effect.So,I've lost faith in that one.Don't know Effexor though.Will ask my doc.Thanks


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I take 150 mg. of Effexor XR *extended relief* that helped with the C/D of IBS. I was more C than D. It also addresses the anxiety that causes spasms and the depression that goes with the IBS. All in one pill.







Hope you find help,too.


----------



## Daisy Pepita (May 3, 2004)

Rowe, that surprises me as I've looked up your drug in a book where constipation is listed as one of the "common or significant side effects" along with dry mouth (a common side effect of other,constipating anti - deps.)Maybe you were just lucky ?


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Yep, I am very lucky, but that stands true for any antidepressant I've tried. I changed to Effexor for generalized anxiety disorder. I don't have a dry mouth, either.


----------

